# Wanted: Rubber Treaders



## andrew (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello, 

My name is Andrew Boddy. I am a 22 year old revolutionary, activist, social justice advocate, and poet. I can not drive. However I have good mechanics skills and a few good poems to share. In exchange I want to travel with people who do it soccer mom van style. I have recently graduated form college with a bachelors degree in astrophysics. Pretty obscure I know but it's what I wanted. Now I want to see the world outside my books and a computer screen. If anyone can point me in the right direction or are looking for travel companions hit me up at [email protected]


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

I admire your spirit! That's awesome! It's winter so a lot of people stayed holed up but where we're you lookin to start?


----------



## andrew (Dec 7, 2011)

I am looking to start whenever anyone decides to pass through Denver.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not too far from there actually.... Going somewhere warm for e winter?


----------



## andrew (Dec 7, 2011)

I will go wherever the people who will have me go. I personally want to make this as random as possible to see where the wind blows me.


----------



## Rancho (Dec 7, 2011)

Right on happy travels


----------



## dolittle (Dec 8, 2011)

Does it have to be soccer mom van style? I drive a 18 wheeler. Could use a little company now & then. I am limet on where I can get in at couse of the size of my rig. And I do have some what of a schedule. But it IS a adventure.


----------



## andrew (Dec 8, 2011)

I can deal with that.


----------

